# Evolution of Dance



## Wingnut (May 8, 2006)

Not EMS, but it had my hubby and I in tears laughing.

http://www.break.com/index/evolutiondance.html


----------



## Chimpie (May 8, 2006)

I just hope I can move that good when I'm his age.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 8, 2006)

I loved it!! Apparently he is a motivational speaker.


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2006)

I can't see it.... it is "tasteless and offensive"


----------



## DT4EMS (May 9, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I can't see it.... it is "tasteless and offensive"



Bwahaha!! Now you sound like TTL!!


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> Bwahaha!! Now you sound like TTL!!


Nah... that is what my work's "big brother" program says when I tried to see it


----------



## DT4EMS (May 9, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Nah... that is what my work's "big brother" program says when I tried to see it



That's a bunch of crap there...........

It is actually one of the "clean" videos on the net that are fun to watch.


----------



## fm_emt (May 10, 2006)

stupid Websense and its block lists. It blanket-blocks the entire domain. Poor Jon. :-(


----------



## MMiz (May 10, 2006)

That's funny!


----------



## Wingnut (May 10, 2006)

Yeah I won't post the "not clean" vids on the the site.

However any starwars fans out there, pm me I've got a good one.B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 10, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Yeah I won't post the "not clean" vids on the the site.
> 
> However any starwars fans out there, pm me I've got a good one.B)



That wouldn't be the "Troops" video by Kevin Rubio, would it?


----------



## DT4EMS (May 10, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> That wouldn't be the "Troops" video by Kevin Rubio, would it?



I have that one...I think. Is it the one where they parody "Cops". I friggin love that!


----------



## Wingnut (May 10, 2006)

lol, ok yall need to send me that one. No the one I have has to do with lightsabers and a certain genre of movie.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 10, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> lol, ok yall need to send me that one. No the one I have has to do with lightsabers and a certain genre of movie.




OOOOOHHHH................eeeeeeeewwwwwee.........

Bwahahaha! 

Yeah the "troops" is pretty funny. A domestic and such it's pretty darn funny.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one.  I can never watch Star Wars again without thinking of those clips to fill in the missing parts.

You can download the video from here:

http://www.theforce.net/fanfilms/shortfilms/troops/index.asp

Looking at the website, it looks like they might be making a sequel to "Troops"


----------



## coloradoemt (May 11, 2006)

That is halarious!!!


----------



## Wingnut (May 12, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> OOOOOHHHH................eeeeeeeewwwwwee.........
> 
> Bwahahaha!
> .


 

I know it sounds bad but it's not what you think.


----------



## Jon (May 14, 2006)

Ok... I think I may have stopped laughing... nope... still laughing.....

I don't care who you are...that's funny right there...

I finially got to watch it... that was great

And I saw "Mr Roboto" coming from the begining....


----------

